
Tulsi Gabbard Sues Google for $50M - rchaudhary
https://www.salon.com/2019/07/25/tulsi-gabbard-sues-google-for-50-million/
======
baud147258
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20528366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20528366)

~~~
dang
Yes. Comments moved thither.

